#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: دیتا سنتر محرمانه گوگل، جاییکه اینترنت زندگی میکند! + عکس

## امیرهادی

*
دیتا سنتر محرمانه گوگل، جاییکه اینترنت زندگی میکند!


*

*فقط کمی اغراق کرده‌ایم اگر بگوییم که اینترنت اینجا بین این سیم‌ها و لوله های رنگارنگ زندگی می‌کند. تصاویری که در 

پست های بعدی می‌بینید مربوط به "دیتا سنتر" شرکت عظیم گوگل است، در بین این لوله‌ها و سیم‌های رنگارنگ و 

نور* *چراغ‌ها روزانه* *میلیون ها ایمیل، جستجوی اینترنت، دانلود اطلاعات و ... انجام می‌شود.**

البته شاید در این تصاویر از دیدن لوله های رنگارنگ تعجب کنید،‌ اما باید گفت خنک نگه داشتن ده‌ها هزار سروری که در 

این ساختمان‌های بزرگ وجود دارد به چنین تاسیساتی هم نیاز دارد.

بدینصورت که وقتی شما در گوگل، کاری نظیر سرچ کردن را انجام می‌دهید، این درخواست در این دیتاسنترها پردازش 

می شود، گوگل می گوید این دیتاسنتر عظیم دارای ۴۵۰۰۰ سرور در ۴۵ بخش مختلف هست که درون محفظه های 

بزرگی تعبیه شده است.

این سرورهای عظیم که بدون وقفه در تمام مدت شبانه روز مشغول پردازش اطلاعات هستند از محافظت شده ترین 

مکان‌های گوگل به حساب می‌آیندوحتی بسیاری از کارمندان گوگل هم بدلیل محرمانه بودن، اجازه ورود به آنجا را ندارد . 

در این میان شاید بتوان گفت"کنیه ژو"تنها عکاسی بوده که فرصت داشته تا به قلب یکی از امنیتی ترین "دیتا سنتر"های 

دنیا نفوذ کند و تصاویری که در زیر مشاهده می کنید را تهیه و منتشر کند. شاید ژو یکی از خوش شانس‌ترین عکاسانی 

بوده که به این مکان راه یافته است، جایی که به قول او اینترنت در آنجا زندگی می‌کند.*

----------

*aisam*,*mort_azad*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*aisam*,*mort_azad*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*aisam*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*aisam*,*mort_azad*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*mort_azad*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*mort_azad*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*mort_azad*,*rashidi235*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*mort_azad*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*mort_azad*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*mort_azad*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*aisam*,*hajat*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*MOHSEN&A*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## امیرهادی



----------

*hajat*,*MOHSEN&A*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز شما میتونستید حداقل در هر پست چندین عکس رو قرار بدید. نه اینکه در هر پست یک عکس!

----------

*ghaznavi*,*امیرهادی*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## ahmad_janson

این حساسیتها فقط مختص دیتاسنتر گوگل نیست ، بلکه همه دیتاسنترها باید یه همچین امکاناتی داشته باشن . معمولا بیشتر دیتاسنترها تو سایت خودشون تور مجازی برای بازدید از رک مانتها ، سرورها ، ژنراتورها و تجهیزات حفاظتی شون دارن . حتی همین دیتاسنتر پارس آنلاین خودمون هم همینطوره و این یکی از قابلیتهای دیتاسنتر هستش که توانایی خودش رو برای اعتماد مشتریهاش به تجهیزاتش نشون بده . بنده یادمه که از دیتاسنتر Yes up سرور داشتم و تو اون سالی که طوفان کاترینا اومده بود ، دیتاسنتر به مشتریاش ایمیل زده بود که نگران آپتایم سرورها نباشید ، ما برای 10 روز گازوئیل برای ژنراتورهامون تو تانکرها ذخیره کردیم . یه آلبوم از دیتاسنتر هم گذاشته بود که نشون میداد تجهیزات هیچ آسیبی ندیدن .

----------

*امیرهادی*,*ساخر*,*صابری*

----------

